

Russian riot police detain eight Pastafarians during pasta procession in Moscow - yesbabyyes
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/08/18/russian-riot-police-detain-eight-pastafarians-during-pasta-procession-in-moscow/

======
lcedp
Since last year in Russia it is illegal for more than 3 people to gather for
any kind of public activity unless according request was sanctioned in written
form by local authorities.

------
yesbabyyes
This is serious though. Unfortunately I guess it was flagged(?) since it's
been nowhere near the front page.

------
Zash
I'm having a hard time taking this seriously, it just sounds like a joke.
Throwing ketchup at pastafarians?

~~~
xentronium
Nah, it was in the online news.

[http://lenta.ru/news/2013/08/17/pasta/](http://lenta.ru/news/2013/08/17/pasta/)

```

Всего, как сообщили в полиции, задержали восемь активистов, которых доставили
в отдел полиции. Пастафарианцев задерживали сотрудники ОМОН.

В задержании, как рассказал агентству пастриарх Русской пастафарианской церкви
(РПЦ) Кама Паста I, принимали участие православные активисты во главе с
Дмитрием Энтео, которые облили последователей Летающего макаронного монстра
кетчупом.

Активисты при этом не собирались устраивать шествия, рассказал в интервью
телеканалу «Дождь» епископ Домодедовский, викарий пастриарх РПЦ Макаронного
пастриархата Амирджан. «Мы просто собираемся, как группа единомышленников, в
сад „Эрмитаж“, пить пиво и есть макароны», — добавил он.

```

Translation:

```

As the police said, total of eight activists were detained, all of whom were
delivered to the police station. Pastafarians were detained by OMON (police
special unit)

Kama Pasta I (patriarch of Russian Pastafarian Church, RPC) told the agency
that Russian orthodox activists, lead by Dmitriy Enteo, took part in detaining
and also doused the Flying Macaroni Monster followers with ketchup.

Activists weren't planning to march, RPC bishop Amirdjan told to the channel
"Dozhd". "We gather as a group of like-minded people in the "Hermitage" garden
to drink beer and eat pasta" — he added.

```

